# Here goes... First timer.



## **bailor** (Jan 19, 2012)

Hi everybody..
I'm new here and have never tried restoring anything.  My wife wants a beach cruiser for her birthday. All of the new designs have no class.. (in my opinion). So I rummaged through craigslist, and picked this up for $20. My wife doesn't know, I hope to have it ready before her birthday. I really like it and hope she will too. All I know is it's an American Flyer. As to the year and model I have no clue. Can anyone shed some light on it for me? Hope to become a regular on here. Thanks for looking.


----------



## jpromo (Jan 19, 2012)

I'd guess it was early 60s because it still has a metal headbadge which changed in the mid-late 60s to a decal. It's built by DP Harris which made bicycles for Rollfast. It's a Rollfast that was rebadged for American Flyer to sell. Good luck on bringing her back!

It looks like you've got some white Schwinn grips on it so there's your 20$ you have into it right there! It looks like most of the rust will clean off the chrome except the rear wheel looks a little far gone. Many here like the #0000 ultra fine Steel wool and WD-40 for cleaning rust off of chrome. It's cheap and widely available. We'll probably be seeing you back here real soon with a mens bike for yourself  That's how it starts..


----------



## **bailor** (Jan 20, 2012)

You're right.. I'm sure I will be back doing another bike for myself.  I took the bike down to the frame and everything appears to be pretty structurally sound.  This weekend I'll be prepping the frame for paint.  I also need to learn about how to despoke wheels.  Is this something an amateur can do or would I be better off taking it in to a shop?  I have done a lot of work on cars in the past, and I know bikes and cars are nothing alike, but so far this is looking to be a whole lot easier than I was expecting.  I'm already addicted to classic bikes.


----------



## Heather Keay Babecki (Jan 21, 2012)

If you have restored a car. A bike is nothing....Nothing I tell you.
I just laced my first set of rims a few days ago. Took about 4 trys and I was off and on my way. You can do it.


----------



## brownster69 (Jan 21, 2012)

*Restore*

I would retain all the original parts i use soapy sos pads on all the chrome and on the spokes as far as the paint i would go buy 0000 ot steel wool and you can get it at home depot and p/u mcguires cleaner wax available at auto part stores then soak the 0000 steel wool with the cleaner wax and rub it all over the painted parts and it will take any suface rust off and also bring the color back without taking off paint or leaving scratches you will be amazed and the rubber pedal blocks if they come off the pedals you can run them through the dishwasher and they will look brand new as far as all the rusted nuts and bolts just wire wheel them and then clear coat them with krylon or rustoleum (satin )clear in a spray can available at home depot the hardest job will be a few hours of steel wooling the rims and spokes   good luck......................


----------



## militarymonark (Jan 21, 2012)

I have a thread on here that has video tutorial on how to lace up rims and true rims also


----------



## Larmo63 (Jan 21, 2012)

I have a brand new set of blue WF grips to contribute, you pay for shipping.....


----------



## Pauliemon (Jan 21, 2012)

Heather Keay Babecki said:


> If you have restored a car. A bike is nothing....Nothing I tell you.
> I just laced my first set of rims a few days ago. Took about 4 trys and I was off and on my way. You can do it.




Heather try this site to help with wheel building. The late great Sheldon Brown method. It is the easiest way to lace a wheel. It worked for the over 3000 wheels I've built.

http://www.sheldonbrown.com/wheelbuild.html


----------



## **bailor** (Jan 21, 2012)

Thanks for all the replies!  I'm fairly confident to do some lacing after looking at some of your suggestions.  So,... I know this bike isn't worth much, but while sanding and stripping I've noticed some minor dents in the frame.  Is this something that most people overlook or is there a way I can repair them before paint.  Also I was thinking of powder coating so I know any dent repair would have to be safe for that process.  As of right now I'm thinking of just letting it go, but I'm worried I may regret it in the future.  The dent's were barely noticeable, if at all noticeable before sanding... So they're very minor.  Just thought I'd ask for ideas.  Thanks. And I'll be posting more pics soon.


----------



## nathanAGNEW (Jan 23, 2012)

mmmm... I love everything about this bike


----------



## **bailor** (Nov 8, 2013)

nathanAGNEW said:


> mmmm... I love everything about this bike




Hey, I'm back!  I too loved everything about this bike too nathanAGNEW.  My wife however, not so much.  So I decided to make it look all nice and new, how she'd want it.  It took over a year, but I finally got busy on the project and I'm finishing it for Christmas.  Here's where I'm at so far...  I had the frame powder coated in Pro Red Candy. I taped off the head badge to maintain a little bit of the vintage-ness. I have some new parts ready to go on (seat, tires, grips, chain, crank bearings, headset bearings).  I am happy at how well the rust is coming off, even on the rear wheel.  I will be salvaging all the main parts, (wheels, crank, rack, handlebars) as they are polishing up nicely.  I will add more pics as it gets assembled.


----------



## Gary Mc (Nov 8, 2013)

Just a suggestion since it is for your Wife, you may want to consider getting a 3 or 8 speed rear hub to make pedaling easier.  Most women I know hate single speed bikes.  I use Shimano Nexus rear coaster brake hubs & love them for ease of pedaling and the twist shifter.  While not correct, they will help her grow to love the vintage bike.


----------



## **bailor** (Nov 10, 2013)

Thanks for the info, I'll look into them.  Tonight I spent some time putting the bike together and I was thinking of exactly this... wondering if she'll get tired of the single speed.


----------

